# Any feedback on Dragon APX goggles?



## steve_ri

saw the APX's in the snowboardmag and it sparked my intrest. Any of you guys have a pair and have anything to say about 'em? thanks


----------



## Chump

My brother has a pair, i've only tried them on, haven;t ridden with them so my experience is limited. They are EXTREMELY comfortable and huge vision, they are quite large, so if u have a small head it might look a tad odd but they are still helmet compatible. They fit with my Red Mutiny 2 and he wears a Giro G9 (i think) and they sit fine


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I have a pair of the prototypes so they tweaked a few things. What's solid about them is the venting is plastic not foam so you don't have to worry about the top of the goggle going to crap if you get snow build up on them. The field of vision is fucking insane due to the wide peripherals. To change the lenses it's just a pull out and you're golden.


----------



## johnnymac

Just got new dragon rogue goggles for this season. I already love them. Great fit with a helmet, comfortable, and easy to see out of. On top of all that they look really cool on.


----------



## roboelmo

I tried them on and also the electric EG2. I actually found the EG2 way more comfortable.

I was really interested in Dragon APX, however the feel of the EG2 just felt way better. It's really up to your personal preference and feel; so go try them on. 

Also I didn't really like how the APX looked on top of a beanie, maybe over a helmet it might look a bit better.


----------



## steve_ri

i figured that the field of view would be huge which is what is so attractive about them. cant stand turning my head around on the mountain. Thanks guys


----------



## roboelmo

steve_ri said:


> i figured that the field of view would be huge which is what is so attractive about them. cant stand turning my head around on the mountain. Thanks guys


I thought the field of view would be massive too. However, if I can remember (i tried it on like a month ago) there is still the black plastic frame behind the goggles which reduces your field of view. So even though the lens is massive, the frame behind the lens reduces your field of view.


----------



## turbospartan

Anyone have thoughts on the Anon Comrades?

It seems that the Comrades, the APX, and the large ones from Electric are all pretty similar in look/size. 

Someone above mentioned that these still fit with a helmet - is that true? They just seem so huge that the helmet would push them down your face.


----------



## JVee

turbospartan said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the Anon Comrades?
> 
> It seems that the Comrades, the APX, and the large ones from Electric are all pretty similar in look/size.
> 
> Someone above mentioned that these still fit with a helmet - is that true? They just seem so huge that the helmet would push them down your face.


The Comrades are the smaller of all those goggles in dimension. Electric have the largest spherical peripheral vision but the VZ Fishbowl have the largest vertical vision. The APX, well you need to try them before you commit


----------



## JVee

JVee said:


> The Comrades are the smaller of all those goggles in dimension. Electric have the largest spherical peripheral vision but the VZ Fishbowl have the largest vertical vision. The APX, well you need to try them before you commit


Actually just tried on VZ Fishbowl today. They are by far the biggest peripheral and vertical vision goggle on the market. I thought APX was going to be hard to meet but Fishbowl beats it, more so with vertical depth of field.


----------



## RogueStatus

I've handled alot of goggles on the market and the Dragon APX look pretty sweet and have a the biggest vision sight of their line-up, they are comparable to the VZ Fishbowl, Anon Hawkeye, and the other spherical lens goggle available. But in terms of the largest vision sight from what i've seen the Electric EG2 has the biggest. But yeah the APX are top of the line for Dragon.


----------

